# looking for colson tricycle fender



## hotrod62 (Dec 3, 2011)

geting ready to start working on this old colson trike this winter it's missing the front fender looking to buy one. the wheel is about 20'' maybe be such a thing that a fender off a 20'' bike would work cant be a wide one wont fit between the  forks heres a picture of one with the fender and also my rusty trike missing fender sure could use one if anyone has such a thing thanks...


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 3, 2011)

You just missed out on one on ebay a few weeks back. A seller was parting out a chain drive Colson. I bought the handlebar from him since the one on my Colson is so badly pitted. He only has a 16" wheel still listed.

I have a couple fenders that might be the right width, but they are for 16" wheels. I think the Colsons take about a 3" wide fender for the 1.75" tire width. I'll keep my eye out for another fender. I'm always checking out trike parts. A middleweight 20" bicycle fender might work since the tire width would be about the same.

Dave


----------

